# Lights too strong?



## cmd420 (Oct 7, 2009)

So here's the deal: I have a space that's roughly 4x10...I have 3 1000w hps in there....

Light #1 can go up to about 8 feet off the ground

Light #2 can go up about 6 1/2 feet

Light #3 can go up about  5 feet...

That said, I have 4 sativas and 4 indos in there right now...

2 of the Sativas that I lolipopped are looking all sad and wilty...

They have been in 12/12 for about 2 weeks and are developing bud sites/buds...They will survive and produce, but I hate looking at them like that...

The light is about 4 feet from the top of those two plants and there are four of them under the light altogether...two sad lolipopped ones and two bushy unmolested ones....

I think I am answering my own question here aren't I?....it's the light intensity combined with the lack of foliage on the lolipopped plants (I know some people hate that word..sorry

I was thinking that I pruned them wrong...I should have just removed the bud sites not the _leaves_ and bud sites...now the plant doesn't have enough leaves to deal with the intensity....

I hope my stoned rambling isn't incoherent...any help would be appreciated....

( oh yeah..I have a Hanna TDS/pH pen that I love to use so it's not the pH or nutes....

I have 3 separate fans blowing, aircooled hoods on all the lights and a 10" exhaust fan, so it's not the ventilation either....

Absolutely spotless grow room with cement floors and no history of pests..(knock knock on wood) so it's not that either...

whaddya think?


----------



## pcduck (Oct 7, 2009)

4 feet is to far away. there will be some stretch real soon


----------



## leafminer (Oct 15, 2009)

I think you are absolutely correct. Those plants are objecting to your maltreatment of them. Never cut leaves. Train them, bend them, but don't prune them, unless of course you're topping the plant or taking clones. If the two normal ones next to them have no problems, it isn't the lamp, is it?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 16, 2009)

It would really help if we could see some pictures.....


----------



## greenfriend (Oct 19, 2009)

Thats some serious light for a 4' x 10' space. With aircooled hoods and proper ventilation the hoods should be 12"-18" from plant canopy.  I would suggest bumping Co2 up to 1500ppm, and make sure temps arent to high


----------



## dr pyro (Oct 19, 2009)

drop your light ,is this a hydro or soil?and do you have any fans blowing directly on the plants?do you have fresh air being pumped in?


----------



## parkone (Oct 19, 2009)

You say 3 fans blowing, but that won't help if there is no fresh air coming in. What kind of intake are you running?


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Oct 19, 2009)

One thing I would like to point out, is that the two "Lollipopped ones"  are looking rough, while the others look ok.  i think the others have hit most of the points I would too.(Move lights closer, address intake, etc.).  I do disagree with that type of pruning, I'm with leafminer, but I also realize that it is common practice.  But, I'm not sure how recently you did the pruning.  You have to keep in mind that if you just did it recently, the plant is under a great deal of stress and will take some time to bounce back.   If you did it a while ago, and they looked fine and just recently went bad, then there is something else going on.  

Even if they do bounce back and look fine, I would still get those lights lower.  Nothing bad is gonna come from the increased lumens!


----------



## viper (Oct 20, 2009)

what greenfriend said about temps 


i have the same space with less lighting and i struggle to keep the temps below 80


----------



## 3rdbase (Oct 31, 2009)

dude ur trippen thats way tooooooooo much light even vented what is a stairwelll   ....1 with a light mover will do even at that almost too much better have good n and out venting..


----------



## dr pyro (Oct 31, 2009)

3rdbase said:
			
		

> dude ur trippen thats way tooooooooo much light even vented what is a stairwelll ....1 with a light mover will do even at that almost too much better have good n and out venting..


there is no such thing as to much light just make sure those are vented well


----------



## 3rdbase (Oct 31, 2009)

true .......but for only 4 plants thats overkill...no need even 14plants still alittle overkill.......but hey if you dont mind a 350 400 dollar ebill....ya better pull alot though..lmao


----------



## dr pyro (Oct 31, 2009)

what for 3 1000 it will not cost 350 400 i want what your smokin


----------



## dr pyro (Oct 31, 2009)

1,000 at 18 hrs .10 kilowatt= 58.00 per 1 1,000
12/12 same rate is 39.00 month per 1 1,000
 you can veg  with 400 then flower with 1,000


----------



## dr pyro (Oct 31, 2009)

how did you come up with 350 400. 1,000 watter will make those buds explode. i grew with 400's before went with 3 1,000 in a 5x8 room im gonna crush my last grow. there almost done now.


----------



## dr pyro (Oct 31, 2009)

hey cmd how they doing


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 31, 2009)

3rdbase said:
			
		

> true .......but for only 4 plants thats overkill...no need even 14plants still alittle overkill.......but hey if you dont mind a 350 400 dollar ebill....ya better pull alot though..lmao


 


sorry  my  frien  your  a  bit  off...I  run  3  1000HPS   and  my  bill  is half  wahat  ya  say...and ya  never  have  to  much  light  I  ran  a  2x2  box  with a  1k  MH...was  able  to  keep  temps  down..now  ya wanna  talk  rock tight nugs...well  throw  8000 lumes a sq  ft  at  them:hubba: 


4X10  =  40 sq feet....and  at  5000 lumes  a sqr..we  need  20000 lumes  and a 1k  Hps  runs  120-140 thousand lumes..each...IMO,,in a  room  that size  light  movers  are  needed  for  better  coverage...and  4  feet  above is  way to  high..depending  on the  light   you  need  to  get  the  closer..and  I  would  like to  see some  pics of this room as well...if  ya aint  styarted  the grow  maybe  we  can make  two  rooms  outta  the  one  and  have a continious  Havest...just  my thaights..tho  clouded  with  Bong resadue:bong:


take care and be safe


----------



## dr pyro (Oct 31, 2009)

rock tight is the word i have buds as hard as golf balls but as big as softballs


----------



## 3rdbase (Oct 31, 2009)

well i live in cali.....i had about that much running at one time it was about 400 ..with all the fans and accessories....e cost is expensive where are you at.....e might not cost that much per kw.........anyway in that 2/2 how many plants did you have and how much did you pull.........if the outcome justifys the cost ok ...cool.so what was your outcome.


----------



## dr pyro (Oct 31, 2009)

my outcome is 2-3 weeks away the cure is another 3-4 .10 per kwh where i live.


----------



## 3rdbase (Nov 1, 2009)

how much you think ur gonna pull


----------

